# Wisconsin Amateur Field Trial



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Derby Placements
1st: 3. Right Stuff McBunn Craig Crook
2nd: 6. Midnight Trains Texas Ranger Craig Crook
3rd: 13. Top Gun Oakleys Sixth Sense John Haight
4th: 5. Heartbeats Georgia Peanut Tom Kobach
RJ: 9. Kettlesons Semi Sweet Candy of Deep Lake Rick Kettleson
JAM: 4. Tippy River Black Pearl of Hook George Wamsley


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Open Callbacks to Land Blind
6, 7, 11, 12, 13, 14, 16, 17, 19, 20, 21, 22, 25, 26, 27, 28, 30, 32, 33, 35, 37, 38
Start with 6 at 8am on Saturday


----------



## bubbap (Apr 30, 2013)

nhegerty said:


> Derby Placements
> 1st: 3. Right Stuff McBunn Craig Crook
> 2nd: 6. Midnight Trains Texas Ranger Craig Crook
> 3rd: 13. Top Gun Oakleys Sixth Sense John Haight
> ...



Congrats to Deets for his 2nd in derby! Georgia is proud!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Way to go Peanut. Still getting derby points.
Gizmo & Dixie


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Addendum/update to original post embedded:



nhegerty said:


> Derby Placements
> 1st: 3. Right Stuff McBunn Craig Crook; Lynne/Mac _Dubose-Owner_
> 2nd: 6. Midnight Trains Texas Ranger Craig Crook; _Cade Gentry-Owner_
> 3rd: 13. Top Gun Oakleys Sixth Sense John Haight
> ...


Congratulations to all!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Open callbacks to 2nd (second hand):
6 7 11 12 13 14 16 17 19 20 21 22 25 26 27 28 30 32 33 35 37 38 39

22 back


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Call backs to Amateur 3rd (unofficial):
1 2 3 6 9 10 12 13 14 15 16 19 21 25 29 30 35 37 38 40 41 42


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Callbacks to Qual 3rd:

10 back: 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 13 14 18

8am start at Ev Hosea grounds


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Open results:

1 - Jewel Lardy-H; Schuett/Fekula-O
2 - Levi Curtis-H; Exo-O 
3 - Stinger Lardy-H; Kampo-O
4 - Roxie Lardy-H; Benson-O

No JAMS


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WOOHOO to Jewel and Levi and their humans!


----------



## Kurt Hallgren (Jan 16, 2005)

Am to water marks 1,9,12,13,14,16,19,29,37,38,40


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Amateur results:
1st: Stinger. Kampo
2. Roxie. Benson
3. Mully. Spangler
4. Joshua. Landau
RJ. Max. Dallesassee. 
Jams. Levi. (Exo) Jewel. (Schuett)


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Qual results:

1. #11 Sonic - Judy Powers
2. #13 Hope - John Cejka
3. #12 Axel - Loran Marmes
4. #4 Cash - Lee Hintz 

RJ #5 Piney - Michael Shannahan
JAMS #7 Kid/Dick Reesman, #10 Ana/Pat Nell

Congratulations to everyone.


----------

